# How does this happen?



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

I dropped off some pax last night & when I completed the rating I saw that I was sitting right inside a 4x surge. Sweet! 

So I sat there. And sat there. And sat there. While the surge faded to nothing. Not one ping!

I don't understand.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

Would you pay four times the cost to go somewhere - or wait until the price goes back to normal?


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

CvilleUber said:


> Would you pay four times the cost to go somewhere - or wait until the price goes back to normal?


I'll tell you what I did as a driver. I got a ping from the former surge area right after it receded into zero surge. I ignored it.


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

And that's the chess game we play!
(I do the same exact thing)


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I try to average 1.8 surge...but end up with about 1.65. No pool or 1.3 or less. Pool and base are easy, immediate ignores.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

KellyC said:


> I'll tell you what I did as a driver. I got a ping from the former surge area right after it receded into zero surge. I ignored it.


Wait till you get the riders that book the 4x surge and set a destination of about 2 miles to get out of the surge then request a new uber to go wherever on non surge rates.


----------



## Dredrummond (Jun 17, 2016)

jfinks said:


> Wait till you get the riders that book the 4x surge and set a destination of about 2 miles to get out of the surge then request a new uber to go wherever on non surge rates.


Never has that happen but that would be funny as **** cause they wouldn't get me the second time they might as well get the **** out of my car


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

If it shows the driver a 4x surge it's prolly showing the pax a 5x surge. 
Good job, Uber


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

Okay guys. I got some gold here for you. 

Just because its surging doesn't mean the pax has the money to spend.
Bus benches are your guide post. 
The cleaner and less used the bus bench the more surge you catch. 
The less clean and more used bus bench means the neighbors know how to wait.

Now. If you drive for both Uber/Lyft and your in or coming in to a surge area use Uber to your advantage.

Uber is the first one people go to. Usually.

So if Uber is surging guess what. Just like you the ants descend. But guess what else they do. They shut off their Lyft apps to protect their highly coveted 90%. So...Turn on Uber and push toward the surge. Deflect EVERY ping left and right like WonderWoman with her bracelets. Keep it going, keep it going with one eye on the Lyft rider app.

When you start to see pink you know that the natives are getting restless. Man...They had to download the Pink Mustsnatch App.

I quit paying for those surge apps when I realized I only had to use both uber and lyft against each other. And the rest of you's just keep on doing the same thing every time.

Merry Zeusmas


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

It is an inherent problem with the whole low base milage rate and surge. Drivers rely on that surge to make it worth driving. Thinking doubling the base rate and capping surge at 2x would be a good start. Also the riders should never be told anything about surge, they should quote a price and it is what it is. By telling the rider that surge will go down soon just assures them if they wait it out they can pay less.


----------



## Dredrummond (Jun 17, 2016)

If we got paid more I'd do reg rides base fare is ridiculously low


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Look at the rider app and see if the cars are disappearing around you. As soon as they have the demand met it goes. You need to put yourself in a place where demand is high and impulse control is poor. Meeting a scheduled event like catching a plane or going to work. Going home from the bar not so much. Catching a ride to the airport for the plane that leaves. They pay the surge and write it off. This is a game of patience and impulse control. Be very picky their are surged rides being taking it is a matter of timing.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

CvilleUber said:


> And that's the chess game we play!
> (I do the same exact thing)


Me too! LOL


----------



## JayAre (Nov 19, 2016)

jfinks said:


> Wait till you get the riders that book the 4x surge and set a destination of about 2 miles to get out of the surge then request a new uber to go wherever on non surge rates.


I think I will try this out if I ever get stuck in a surge zone


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

JayAre said:


> I think I will try this out if I ever get stuck in a surge zone


Ya if you have extra time and it was a huge surge where you were at I wouldn't blame a rider for doing that, especially if you had a very long drive to get to final destination. Sucks for the driver but could also work out well for them since they could head right back into the surge and get another ride quickly.


----------



## JayAre (Nov 19, 2016)

jfinks said:


> Ya if you have extra time and it was a huge surge where you were at I wouldn't blame a rider for doing that, especially if you had a very long drive to get to final destination. Sucks for the driver but could also work out well for them since they could head right back into the surge and get another ride quickly.


I would have a rider do this than call me and claim that they are two miles away and that the GPS is "****ed up". I would call this trick, primetime hoppin'.


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

jfinks said:


> Wait till you get the riders that book the 4x surge and set a destination of about 2 miles to get out of the surge then request a new uber to go wherever on non surge rates.


Hmmm how many drivers would pick up a non surge fare close to a 4x area? Lol, only colorblind people. I would say thank you for the 4x minimum fare and head right back to the surge zone lol.


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

If they knew Kelly C was driving, they might pay 6 times!


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

lesh11 said:


> If they knew Kelly C was driving, they might pay 6 times!


Or delete their apps.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

KellyC said:


> I'll tell you what I did as a driver. I got a ping from the former surge area right after it receded into zero surge. I ignored it.


Normally I would take that ping and just sit and not move until they cancel.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

KellyC said:


> I dropped off some pax last night & when I completed the rating I saw that I was sitting right inside a 4x surge. Sweet!
> 
> So I sat there. And sat there. And sat there. While the surge faded to nothing. Not one ping!
> 
> I don't understand.


It happens sometimes. Then when you get a ping, mention something like "lucky you, it was just surging a minute ago" and see how quick the pax acknowledges this. They will reply with "yea, I waited until it was over." Ive even had pax tell me another driver taught them to just wait 15 minutes if they are not in a hurry and the price will go down.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

It is at that point you have to look at the Pax app and see if it is legit. And then position yourself better based on where the activity is. 4x is not small in any market and you have to see where the other drivers are and if they are disappearing that will tell you there is rides going out. Now the question of WHERE? catching fish is fun! Getting skunked not so much. Marlin if you ain't catching fish you got to move the boat...Go to where the fish are! I always watch the Pax app and see where the hell the rest of the fisherman are.


----------

